# [OFF] Utilisation d'application a distance.

## kangal

Bonjour a tous!

Voila, j'ai fais l'acquisition d'une dedibox sous gentoo recemment, et je me pose une question.

Il n'y a pas de serveur X pour le moment sur cette derniere. Je me demande comment je pourrais faire pour utiliser de la meilleur maniere possible des applications graphiques sur le serveur. Le X11 forwarding necessite t-il que le serveur possede un serveur X?? Puis-je jouer avec la variable DISPLAY pour essayer d'en faire quelque chose? Est ce qu'il serait peut etre meme possible de demarrer un serveur X a distance??? Bref, certaines notions m'echapent et je vous remercie de m'eclairer!

Bon week end!

----------

## blasserre

à priori pas besoin de serveur X sur la machine distante, il est uniquement nécessaire sur le poste qui affiche l'application.

ton programme graphique, au hasard xterm, que tu lanceras depuis une session ssh sur ta dedibox, sera client du serveur X de la machine sur laquelle tu travailleras chez toi.

après tu vas être emmerdé avec les dépendances, parce que pour installer Xterm sur le serveur il va t''y installer X, peut-être une ou deux entrées judicieusement choisies dans /etc/portage/package.provided

----------

## widan

 *kangal wrote:*   

> Est ce qu'il serait peut etre meme possible de demarrer un serveur X a distance???

 

Le serveur X doit tourner sur la machine où tu veux que les applications s'affichent, donc ça n'a pas de sens de le lancer sur un serveur (sauf sur des machines connectées sur un KVM-over-IP ou avec une carte de management style DRAC qui supporte la redirection de console graphique).

 *blasserre wrote:*   

> après tu vas être emmerdé avec les dépendances, parce que pour installer Xterm sur le serveur il va t'y installer X

 

Normalement comme X est modulaire, il ne devrait installer que les libs (libX11, ...).

----------

## blasserre

 *widan wrote:*   

>  *blasserre wrote:*   après tu vas être emmerdé avec les dépendances, parce que pour installer Xterm sur le serveur il va t'y installer X 
> 
> Normalement comme X est modulaire, il ne devrait installer que les libs (libX11, ...).

 

OUIII !

tu viens de me faire comprendre pourquoi mes deux derniers depclean ont voulu me virer X

mais cette situation est il me semble assez récente (postérieure au xorg 7.0, voire 7.1) 

je n'ai pas eu le cas sur les depcleans d'avant car il devait rester des ebuilds qui n'avaient pas encore été retouchés pour X modulaire et incluaient encore la dépendance à X et pas à libX11

----------

## geekounet

 *blasserre wrote:*   

>  *widan wrote:*    *blasserre wrote:*   après tu vas être emmerdé avec les dépendances, parce que pour installer Xterm sur le serveur il va t'y installer X 
> 
> Normalement comme X est modulaire, il ne devrait installer que les libs (libX11, ...). 
> 
> OUIII !
> ...

 

Ça fait pas très longtemps que le virtual/x11 a été retiré, tu devais avoir des paquets qui en dépendait encore  :Smile: 

EDIT: ha tiens il y est encore en fait o_O

----------

## razer

Il y a 2 solutions :

1. soit tu lances un serveur graphique distant via xdmcp (la plupart des display managers permettent de faire), dans ce cas ton serveur et ton client nécessitent un serveur X, et tu configures correctement gdm/kdm/xdm pour charger la connexion distante.

2. soit tu ne lances que des applis, dans ce cas ton serveur ne nécessite que les librairies X11 (xlib, gtk+...), le serveur X de ton client doit accepter les connexions tcp (xhost est ton ami), et tu rediriges dans ta connexion telnet/ssh de ton serveur par un "export DISPLAY:<serveur>:0.0"

J'espère avoir été assez clair

Pour info j'utilise la seconde connexion tout le temps, et çà marche très bien, mais via internet, et je n'ai jamais cherché à comprendre quoi que ce soit dans le X11 forwarding de ssh : j'imagine que ce n'est utile que via le net quand tes firewall bloquent les ports X11, il faut donc créer un tunnel

Voili voilou

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Un peu hors sujet, mais sinon, la dedibox, c'est bien???

Parce que j'ai bien envie de m'en prendre une mais avec un xen dessus, genre, serveur mail,asterisk sur le dom0 et web et jeux en tous genre (openarena j'adore !!) sur le virtuel ??

----------

## kangal

@razer : Merci pour tes renseignements, je vais me documenter sur xdmcp, cela semble etre interessant, merci a toi!

@-KuRGaN- : Pour l'instant je suis pleinement satisfait, mais d'apres ce que j'ai entendu, c'est extremement aleatoire... Il suffit d'etre dans une mauvaise rangee pour voir ta bande passante affaiblie, ou j'ai egalement eut echo de pas mal de problemes techniques... Bref, mon experience personnel reste tout de meme positive pour le moment!  :Wink: 

----------

## davidou2a

 *-KuRGaN- wrote:*   

> openarena j'adore !!

 

Moi aussi si il marchait chez moi  :Smile: 

----------

